# tremper super snow



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

good day... am very much interested in breeding my own tremper super snow and i was wondering what are the ingredients i need to make one?

for now a have a male super snow what else do i need? thanks
btw am from the philippines and some leos here are hard to find

thank you very much


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

A Tremper albino supersnow is a homozygous mack snow and tremper albino. So, both parent smust pass on the mack snow and tremper albino gene for the offspring to be Tremper albino supersnows, for example

Mack snow tremper albino x Mack snow tremper albino
Supersnow tremper albino x Mack snow het Tremper albino

etc.....

If you have a supersnow only, it will be at least 2 seasons to produce a Supersnow Talbino. I would personally get a Mack snow/Supersnow albino, hold back any Supersnow het albinos. Either breed together or put back to the visual talbino parent.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

from scratch you could use a female treper albino you'd get macks het albino and you could breed them together the next year. 
or a mack albino or super snow albino female but you'll still only get s snows het albino the first year.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

you just beat me to the post Mike :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> you just beat me to the post Mike :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

FIRST.

Super snow X Talbino normal = .

Snow HET Talbino.
------
THEN.

Snow HET Talbino X Snow HET Talbino = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal.
Snow HET Talbino.
Talbino snow.
Super snow HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow.:2thumb:


----------



## Corn Boy (May 7, 2009)

Leos? Aww I Want One But Mum Wont Let Me


----------



## erwi (Jun 30, 2009)

thank you for your replies... whats do you think is better for my tremper super snow project??
A.tremper albino?
B.Tremper sunglow?
C.Tremper enigma?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

erwi said:


> thank you for your replies... whats do you think is better for my tremper super snow project??
> A.tremper albino?
> B.Tremper sunglow?
> C.Tremper enigma?


Either tremper albino or tremper sunglow (as long as it carries the correct type of albinism),

Personally I would go for the palest Tremper albino mack snow I could find.


----------

